# Kaleidoscope



## Bill Gruby

I searched for this but it must have been lost when things went sour. My daughter wants one so I have to build another. The one you see is 17 years old now. I gave it to my wife on our 25th wedding anniversary. It has no finish on it at all. Just sanded to 1500 grit paper. It took longer to sand than it did to build.

"Billy G" )


----------



## 7HC

*Re: Keleidoscope*



Bill Gruby said:


> I searched for this but it must have been lost when things went sour. M daughter wants one so I have to build another. The one you see is 17 years old now. I gave it to my wife on our 25th wedding anniversary. It has no finish on it at all. Just sanded to 1500 grit paper. It took longer to sand than it did to build.
> 
> "Billy G" )



Nice work Bill, *very *nice! :thumbzup:


M


----------



## jgedde

*Re: Keleidoscope*



Bill Gruby said:


> I searched for this but it must have been lost when things went sour. My daughter wants one so I have to build another. The one you see is 17 years old now. I gave it to my wife on our 25th wedding anniversary. It has no finish on it at all. Just sanded to 1500 grit paper. It took longer to sand than it did to build.
> 
> "Billy G" )



That thing is gorgeous, Bill!  If you build another, take photos along the way.  I'd love to see how it's done.  

John


----------



## JLeather

*Re: Keleidoscope*

Very nice.  Do you have the plans for it?  I'd love to try making one.  Just got a very nice 11" Atlas wood lathe into the basement


----------



## Bill Gruby

*Re: Keleidoscope*

I will post the build if it is OK with Tony and Nelson. This is a woodworking project. Plans are available at Forrest Street Designs. I changed them a little. LOL

http://www.foreststreetdesigns.com/Pedestal_Kaleidoscope_Plan.html


----------



## DaveD

That reminds me of a brass signal cannon I saw recently. Wonder how it, the kaleidoscope, would look made totally of polished brass or stainless steel? Or a combination of the two? You could use a vibrator tumbler to polish everything.


----------



## RandyM

:man::worship::thumbsup::high5:

Very nice work, you have the talent.


----------



## Bill Gruby

After I do the one above for my Daughter, this one is next. The optics are weight driven. The only metal in it will be the mainspring and the winding shaft. No prints for this one are available to my knowledge.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

The storm yesterday did not keep me down. I spent the day at the drawing board. Time well spent. After quite a few hours and many changes this is where we are at. Now it's on to the barrel and optics.


 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

It should be noted that the design I am copying is by J.R. Beall.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

It has been a real challenge to reverse- engineer that Kaleidoscope. I am 80% finished at this point. I set a Dec. 1st deadline to complete them. The build should start on Dec.15. Here is the deal. If there is anyone wishing to build along with me I will make copies of my prints available to you. Just send me an address to get them to.

 "Billy G"


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

Hey Marine, 

That thing is going to be totally awesome! I for one will be looking forward to seeing you do the build! 

Doc


----------



## Bill Gruby

Thank-you. As of now the only parts left to draw up are for the driving of the nose. I worked all day on the print of the chain drive. It's a done deal. Driving sprocket has 12 teeth. The upper driven sprocket has 18 teeth. It will be a 25 pitch wooden roller chain.

"Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby

This was completed yeaterday (prints). #1 track run of the chain. #2 4X size of 25 pitch chain. It will be normal sizs whan fabricated. #3 2Z size sprockets #4 Reduces to normal. I am going to try different ratios to get slowest speed.

Today I'm taking a break and gonna watch what you guys are up to.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

The prints are finished, all 31 sheets. Now to proof read them and correct any errors.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## ranch23

Im glad you're in Connecticut. You have a lot of cool projects.


----------



## Bill Gruby

All is OK with the prints. I need to get one more bearing and we can start. 3.00 OD X 2.500 ID X .250 W. They are easy to get. Should be able to dtart next week.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dickr

The kaleidoscope is a beautiful piece of work. What type of wood is it made of? Will you change any of it in the next one? You've got the patience of Job to do the reverse engineering on the next one. Seems you don't have a preference between wood and metal. Your projects always have a professional and artistic appearance.
dickr


----------



## Bill Gruby

Dick -- The one I made for my wife is Cherry and Maple. The new one is undecided but I am leaning toward Claro Walnut. Thank you for the compliments.

 "Billy G" )

 My buddy Eric says to go with Stainless Steel and Brass with an Aluminum Tripod.


----------



## PurpLev

wow, that is a remarkable piece, far nicer than the one in the plans link... I want to make one !


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

The stainless with brass accents does sound like a cool idea, that way the one that your trying to copy and yours would still be very unique!

Doc


----------



## Bill Gruby

22 pages of pix and prints. They are full scale and ready to use by me. They are not dimensioned yet as I don't need them that way.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## PurpLev

thats quite a bit of work. nicely done. did you set yourself a deadline for completing the project?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Don't think a deadline can be placed on this project. There is some dark territory here where I have never been. Thanx for the compliment.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## PurpLev

what did you do the drawings on? paper and pencil? or any CAD program?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Both. Mostly paper and pencil though. I don't particularly care for CAD. It was kinda fun though. I used one at a friends home to generate the sprockets. I don't recall what the program was.

"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## PurpLev

nice!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Gears will be cut soon. To keep it simple the bevel gears will have 20 teeth. This makes it a job using the Dividing Head. You can use any index circle and two full turns. Dividing Heads have a 40:1 ratio. I also have an involute cutter, a B&S #6, 20 DP, 17 - 20 teeth.

"Billy G" :hi:


----------



## Kevin45

Very nice. I'd love to try my hand at making one of those. How much would you want for a set of prints?


----------



## Bill Gruby

When done the prints will be available to you guys for a very small fee with an r added after the f.

 "Billy G" :lmao:


----------



## Dranreb

Great work you have done so far on this Bill!

 I love your project because making a similar vintage looking one is something I have been thinking about for some time, although only in an abstract concept way.

Looking forward to watching your progress, and picking up some ideas.

Bernard


----------



## Bill Gruby

Thank you. I am interested in your concept also.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Bill Gruby

This thread is different in that it is woodworking. A hobby non the less.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson

Bill: You are more organized than I am!! I taught drafting among other things for about 5 years. I never make that many drawings for a project!!

Your kaleidoscope looks great. I'm sure your new project will come out greater.


----------



## Bill Gruby

It's called Research and Development, that is the research part. I need to know it will work before I build it. :lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

I have finally finished all the preliminary paper work reverse engineering this project. It has also been decided that it will be entirely made from Brass with a Rosewood Tripod. The skeleton frame will be jeweled inside and out.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Dranreb

Bill Gruby said:


> I have finally finished all the preliminary paper work reverse engineering this project. It has also been decided that it will be entirely made from Brass with a Rosewood Tripod. The skeleton frame will be jeweled inside and out.
> 
> "Billy G"




Great stuff Bill, the warm yellow lustre of it's wondrous mechanisms are glinting in my minds eye right now......I'm anticipating learning a lot from this project!

Bernard


----------



## Bill Gruby

Just got a dose of sticker shock. Brass Plate 3/8 X 12 X 24 is over $400. Where's my piggy bank? :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## wayne.inspain

Sorry Bill did I miss something did you make this project it looked fantastic what happened next?


----------



## Downunder Bob

Bill Gruby said:


> Just got a dose of sticker shock. Brass Plate 3/8 X 12 X 24 is over $400. Where's my piggy bank? :lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"


An awesome project bill, what happened after the sticker shock? I can't find any more progress reports.


----------



## Bill Gruby

At the time the cost would have been too high, money was tight. It was put on the back burner. I am going to look into this project again when the surface grinder project is completed.

 "Billy G"


----------

